# Trovoada na Madeira - 22 Outubro 2015



## Funchalense (22 Out 2015 às 21:00)

Espetáculo de raios sob a baía do Funchal...








Foto : Regina Brum


----------



## jonhfx (22 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Brutal trovoada -Rui Fernandes Créditos


----------



## Azathoth (22 Out 2015 às 22:57)

Video:


----------



## Lipegno (22 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Grande Video Azathoth,

Encontrei esta Playlist de um colega com videos de hoje:


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2015 às 18:03)

Bem já vi que vocês têm já excelentes registos


----------



## Azathoth (23 Out 2015 às 20:22)

Playlist dos meus vídeos:

Enjoy.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2015 às 23:24)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2015 às 12:19)

Dia 22 em Ponta Delgada por Vitor Gouveia.


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2015 às 16:57)

(c) Diogo Gualter







(c) Tiago Sousa






(c) Tiago Sousa





(c) Tiago Sousa








(c) Tiago Sousa










(c) Magno Bettencourt









(c) Magno Bettencourt








(c) Leonel Camacho








(c) Joana Alaíde


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 19:33)

Sem palavras...


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 00:22)

A penúltima foto está tão épica, a bigorna toda iluminada.


----------

